# Burning oil, How much is too much?



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

I changed my oil at 5000 miles. I added 5 full quarts at that time which put the level right on the full mark. 2000 miles later I was down 1/2 quart and added 1/2 quart to bring the level back to the full mark. Now 4000 miles later (9000 miles) I find I am down a full quart. I added the other 1/2 quart which brought the level to the middle range. So far I've burned 1 1/2 quarts in 4000 miles. It will probably be on the add mark when I change it again at 10,000 miles.
I don't remember adding any oil in the first 5000 miles but do remember the level was on the add mark when I changed it. Is anyone else seeing this? Does burning 2 quarts in 5000 miles seem excessive?


----------



## Mr Fred Nerk (Jun 3, 2007)

"Does burning 2 quarts in 5000 miles seem excessive?"
Yes.
Modern cars rarely need oil "top-ups" between services. Have you checked the simple things like are there oil leaks under the car? Did you put the drain plug in securely and the thread is not "crossed"? Is there a lot of smoke from the exhaust or elsewhere?
Bottom Line: Get it checked....soon.


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

I too had to add 2 quarts of oil in the first 4840 miles. It's going in to the shop next week...


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (Mr Fred Nerk)*

Yes, after seeing that it was a full quart low I did check around for leaks. No sign of one. I don't recall seeing any smoke while starting the engine or driving but then again I wasn't looking for it either.
Richard, are you dropping off your car because of the oil usage?


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (solarflare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solarflare* »_Yes, after seeing that it was a full quart low I did check around for leaks. No sign of one. I don't recall seeing any smoke while starting the engine or driving but then again I wasn't looking for it either.
Richard, are you dropping off your car because of the oil usage?

I'm dropping it off for a number of reasons - 5K checkup, oil consumption, and radio bass problem.
I would much rather do the oil change myself, but I want to make sure my records show the oil consumption...


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (owr084)*

I forgot there's a whole world of forums here and I just searched for oil consumption in the 2.0T forum. Some members there are reporting excessive oil consumption, one claiming he has to add 1 quart every 1000 miles! He also claims VWoA thinks this is normal








I think a quart in 5000 could be in normal range but anything higher is not acceptable and certainly not a quart every 1000 miles! Others report no oil consumption at all in 5000 miles so I wonder why the discrepancy?


----------



## minnvw (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (solarflare)*

i just went and check mine, and good thing i was on the add mark, i had a extra quart on hand for this reason.I have 25000mi on the car so it has about 5000mi on this change. Yes it dosent seem normal to me after driving toyotas for many yrs often run them 5 or 6 thousand with out adding any. I run blend in them. No i havent seen any smoke? and nothing on my garage floor so i havent the foggiest where its going? i added the full quart, now, and im gonna let the dealer know when i go in. Doug


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (solarflare)*

The 1 qt/1000 miles is not specific to VW - most manufacturers have a similar limit when warranty work will be done. However, that is neither normal nor acceptable.
On the other hand, 1 to 2 quarts in 5000 miles is quite normal and acceptable. That does not mean everyone will experience this, though. My 15-year old Golf does not lose any measurable oil in 5000 miles. Engines vary, as does how people break them in and drive them. Clearly, driving an engine hard when cold or hard at low rpms, or often at very high rpms will burn some oil. Also, not varying the rpm through the entire rev range during break-in will cause the engine to use more oil later in life.
One reason more and more people are questioning oil usages these days is the extended service intervals. Not long ago, most people changed their oil every 3000 miles. They would have never noticed oil usage comparable to 1 to 2 quarts in 5000 miles.
There is nothing wrong with changing the oil every 7500 or 10,000 miles, if the manufacturer says to do so, especially when using synthetic oil, and a grade and make that is on the manufacturer's list. However, one should check the oil level often. I don't do it at every gas fill-up (as some people do), but every 2000 miles or so seems like a good idea...


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (feels_road)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feels_road* »_T
One reason more and more people are questioning oil usages these days is the extended service intervals. Not long ago, most people changed their oil every 3000 miles. They would have never noticed oil usage comparable to 1 to 2 quarts in 5000 miles.


This is a good point. 
I am not hard on my engine, in fact, my goal is to achieve the highest gas mileage possible on my daily commutes which equates to a very light foot. Most of my driving is highway so there's very little stop and go. Also I followed the manual as far as break in.
I decided to take the car to the dealer for my 10k service now that there seems to be a TB on the radio bass boost problem. I'll mention the oil consumption to the dealer to have it on record. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (solarflare)*

From my experience, BMW feels 1 quart every 1000 miles is acceptible. I would not interpret 1 quart every 2000 miles to be excessive by any measure.
I have run into the attitude that an engine should be run hard at break-in to seat the piston rings against the cylinder wall better than a gentile brake in order to minimize oil consumption. I'd really like to see an in-depth 3rd party test/study to compare gentile brake-in to agressive brake-in of engines.


----------



## nette (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: Burning oil, How much is too much? (solarflare)*

I had 15,000 mile check up at 14,200. Now at 18,000, ALL fluids are dangerously low!! What's up? I have a service appointment on Tuesday. This puppy is burning alot of oil !! Has anyone experienced this? I was not warned that I should be checking levels on a regular basis between service appointments.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Burning oil, How much is too much? (nette)*

My dealer wanted me to come in every 1000 miles to monitor oil consumption but basically they said VW considers even 1 quart every 1000 miles to be acceptable







The only time I have ever had to add 1 quart every 1000 miles was with a 1980 Pinto that had bad valve stem seals!
The oil consumption in my Eos right now is about 1 quart every 1500-2000 miles.


----------



## kluski44 (Jun 11, 2007)

When I changed my oil at 5k miles, I only had about 3.5 - 3.75 qts drain out. I changed the oil in my wife's GLI at 6 months (2k miles) and it was about 4 qts that came out.


----------



## jjoerugged (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: (kluski44)*

"one claiming he has to add 1 quart every 1000 miles! He also claims VWoA thinks this is normal" 
I had this very problem with my 2004 golf. I pounded VW to fix and the refused saying it is normal. I argued my 1995 Ford trusk and my 1994 vovlo didn't burn any oil. they think burning oil is ok and it says so in the owners manual.


----------



## jgermuga (Jan 11, 2007)

I agree it seems like a lot, but even if it is normal, VW should be telling people to check it more often. Especially when it is 10miles between changes.


----------



## nette (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: (jgermuga)*

Some people, I am sure, don't think they need to look under the hood between service appointments. VW needs to warn Eos owners of this problem.
I am an"old" lady and take the time to check. I drove a 1965 bug for 23 years. The big difference is the price of Full synthetic 5W -40 to good old 30W Valvoline. Castrol Syntec is over $6 a quart !!


----------



## chessmck (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: (owr084)*


_Quote, originally posted by *owr084* »_I too had to add 2 quarts of oil in the first 4840 miles. It's going in to the shop next week...

Expect it to burn oil during breakin. Mine burned a QT. Sometimes folks change the oil before the first 5,000 and before the rings set. Oil needs to be a little dirty to help set the rings. However after that I would be surprised if it keeps burning oil. Maybe another QT in the next 5K, but after that I would not expect it to burn a QT in 10K - or at least the Touareg does not.
Maybe some of our friends across the ocean can tell us how much they use when going 15K miles between changes.


----------



## nette (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: (chessmck)*

My Eos has over 18,000 miles on it. I got on August 22, 2006. Burning oil???
Anyone else having this problem after the break in period?
I am seriously concerned. I never had to be concerned about this on my last new car purchased in 2001.


----------



## tgif1111 (Jan 6, 2007)

My 2007 2.0T goes through cans of oil like they were beer!! My oil change place told me that I need to come in once a month to have them top off the oil in between changes because they know that this thing goes through a lot of oil. Last time I stopped in after only 6 weeks following the full oil change and I was down 3 quarts!!! VW Service says that can't be right and they're studying it now but I watched that 3-quart "top off" with my own disbelieving eyes!! And I only do about 1000 miles a month.


----------



## nette (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: (tgif1111)*

I am definitely going to monitor the oil use at this point.
Anyone on this forum, I would appreciate your reports.


----------



## ryandougherty (Jun 14, 1999)

I had to add a quart at 15k... I now keep two spare quarts in the trunk just in case.


----------



## mrAW11 (Mar 8, 2007)

VWOA considers oil consumption of less that 1qt per 1000 miles as normal. anything less will not be warranted. if you car consumes more than that, it has to be proven with an oil consumption test, which means you pull into the service aisle every 1000 miles and they document your oil level. 

it's the vehicle owner's responsibility to maintain proper fluid levels of a car that is "considered" to be working properly.
you can swear and scream all day at a service manager all day, but he doesen't make the warranty, the people behind the logo on your steering wheel did. 


_Modified by mrAW11 at 8:41 PM 12-12-2007_


----------



## dsballdo (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: oil consumption*

I had an '05 MB SLK350 which ran through 1 quart every 6-700 miles. MB denied this was a problem all the way to the courthouse. The dealer and regional rep were less than useless. The German corporate attitude is "ovens, what ovens???" .They coughed up $$$$ and eventually a new motor. You need a lemon lawyer. Our '07 Eos and '07 Boxster S have used no oil in 7500 miles each. I'll never buy another MB product and neither will anyone I ever talk to at a cocktail party.


----------



## Speedster356 (Aug 7, 2006)

You guys should see the oil consumption on the 1.4 and 1.6 FSI engines!
There ia a common nickname for them here in Europe,... Fritters!!!
Most owners carry oil quarts in the trunk!
And you can forget about lawsuits and engine replacements here in Europe. These are very rare!



_Modified by Speedster356 at 8:52 PM 12-16-2007_


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re:*

I have a question. I am at 3600 miles past my last oil change. The level on my dipstick is just above the bottom of the area marked C as shown in the owners manual (booklet 3.2 p40). How much oil is required to bring the level back up to the top of the area marked A? If it is one quart or less then the amount of oil my car has used doesn't seem excessive. I have never had any car I have owned to have used any less at 3k. It would be nice to get 5K or more on a quart but I think the consumption levels I've seen at 3K don't seem excessive. I would question a quart per 1k as being a bit much.


_Modified by cb391 at 4:43 PM 12-17-2007_


----------



## WolfinPR (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: Burning oil, How much is too much? (solarflare)*

I've had my car since Jan '07 and I had a commute of about 80 miles total/day. I took the care in the for the 5K and the 10K and was told not to bring it back in until the 20K. 
At 15K the brakes starting sqeaking loudly, I took it in to check and was told the rear brakes are at 30% and need to be changed at 20K.
At 17K I was getting off a clover leaf exit and there was a shrieking alarm that went off on the dashboard the MFD read all in caps
OIL PRESSURE LOW!
SERVICE NOW!
ENGINGE OFF NOW!
SEE MANUAL!
By the time I got out of the turn the warning was off, but I was right around the corner from the dealer so I stopped in to ask, The engine needed 3qts of oil to top off and the antifreeze resevoir was nearly empty. I was shocked the oil was so low, It never occured to me this could be the problem as I have never added oil to my previous passat in the five years I owned it. I have no problem checking it I just wish someone would have told me about it.
I haven't noticed any signs of leaking so I can only assume it is burning the oil. Dealer has told me to bring it in every 5K just to be safe,
I like the car, but there seem to be more things adding up to the problem section for me, such as the roof leak, the radio resetting back to default stations, short brake wear, exessive oil consumption
I will be taking that car in soon to see what they can figure out, the service department is very nice to me and I am sure they will be able to resolve these issue. I will keep you posted

_Modified by WolfinPR at 9:20 AM 12-23-2007_


_Modified by WolfinPR at 9:20 AM 12-23-2007_


----------



## dsballdo (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: Burning oil, How much is too much? (WolfinPR)*

Low oil with low anti-freeze point to a bad head gasket, possibly cracked head/block. Excessive white smoke at start-up? How's it been running up 'til now?


----------



## WolfinPR (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: Burning oil, How much is too much? (dsballdo)*

It has been running fine. Up to this point I haven't had any major mechanical issues. It just concerned me that with a car this new that I would have to be so concerned about checking oil.


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Burning oil, How much is too much? (WolfinPR)*

I believe if you check any manufacturers owners manuals, they suggest period checks of oil and coolant levels and tire pressures as just part of normal driving because problems can develop at any time.


----------

